# Glam Metal



## Ether's Bane (Sep 6, 2008)

(Don't kill me, Altmer!) Well, in my opinion, glam metal (or, if you prefer, hair metal) is the one music genre which everyone either loves or loathes. Personally, my favorite glam metal bands would be Poison, White Lion, Bon Jovi, Motley Crue, and Twisted Sister, while I hate Def Leppard, Krokus, and Dokken.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 6, 2008)

can you even call it metal


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 6, 2008)

Limozeen is the best one.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't even know what Glam is.


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 6, 2008)

Bon Jovi is one of my favorite bands ever
the albums '_Keep The Faith_', '_Have A Nice Day_' and '_These Days_' are just too awesome, '_Slippery When Wet_' and '_Lost Highway_' are pretty great, and all other albums contain at least 3-4 good songs


----------



## Altmer (Sep 6, 2008)

gaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygay

glam metal needs to die a slow and painful death


----------



## Jolty (Sep 6, 2008)

I would fall into the group of people who loves it

wooooo Bon Jovi, Poison, Warrant and Def Leppard


----------



## Morbid (Sep 6, 2008)

Motley Crue and Guns'NRoses have some enjoyable stuff, fuck the rest of it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 6, 2008)

Meh.

It's had its time, sadly.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 7, 2008)

Bon Jovi/Motley Crue win, but the rest suck. :P


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 7, 2008)

I like Bon Jovi and Def Leppard because I like loads of weird shit.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 7, 2008)

the problem is that bon jovi and def leppard are as generic as it gets

tell me you're into bong-ra, the kilimanjaro darkjazz ensemble or mr. bungle and we'll talk weird shit


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 7, 2008)

The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble rules


----------



## Altmer (Sep 7, 2008)

dont know so much about them

but let's get back on topic which is glam metal aka gay metal aka is this even metal aka fuck off with your frizzy hairdo and makeup

real men play real metal


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't even see why it's labeled as "metal"

like not trying to insult it (even though I hate it) but what is so metally about it

guitar solos?


----------



## Altmer (Sep 7, 2008)

it's not metal

guitar solos exist outside of metal furret, else pink floyd is metal


----------



## Jetx (Sep 7, 2008)

I like a few select songs by a few select bands but I can say that about any genre, really.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 9, 2008)

Bon Jovi and Poison really count as metal? o.o There are a couple of songs that are catchy, but on the whole I don't like the genre.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 9, 2008)

no they don't they count as cheesy hard rock


----------



## Jolty (Sep 9, 2008)

imo glam metal isn't metal its just like... hard rock or something

I still call it glam metal though I dunno why


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 9, 2008)

Altmer said:


> no they don't they count as cheesy hard rock


QFT.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 9, 2008)

Is glam metal like guys in make-up, high heels and nail-polish bashing guitars, setting stuff on fire and rocking the fuck out


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah pretty much

(more about image than music)


----------



## Altmer (Sep 10, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Is glam metal like guys in make-up, high heels and nail-polish bashing guitars, setting stuff on fire and rocking the fuck out


you forgot the insanely high falsetto voices


----------

